# Paphiopedilum henryanum in the wild



## cxcanh (Sep 13, 2012)

I just came back from a trip to see Paph henryanum blooming, still quite a lot.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 13, 2012)

Beautiful! The area is so clean is it in a reserve?


----------



## eggshells (Sep 13, 2012)

Always glad to see this scenery.


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 13, 2012)

gonewild said:


> Beautiful! The area is so clean is it in a reserve?



It is not reserve areas, this is a normal residential of local people.


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2012)

Very cool.

Were the roots exposed or wedged in cracks?

Is that some kind of Dendrobium around it?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh my, what a treat! Thank you many times over for these lovely shots :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Sep 13, 2012)

I imagine this is what heaven looks like? 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## emydura (Sep 13, 2012)

That is cool. They are all single growth plants. Do you see larger multi-growth plants as well?


----------



## petro (Sep 13, 2012)

This is fantastic—thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 13, 2012)

Just as I had imagined! Beautiful eye candy!


----------



## Spaph (Sep 13, 2012)

So special, I sure hope no one takes these plants and this natural spectacle can be enjoyed for future generations! Thanks for sharing cxcanh!


----------



## abax (Sep 14, 2012)

The photos are really gorgeous and so interesting concerning the conditions henrys prefer. The rock they're
growing on looks vertical...very interesting.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 14, 2012)

Rick said:


> Very cool.
> 
> ...
> 
> Is that some kind of *Dendrobium* around it?



or some Coelogyne ??

Looks like a rather wet environment to me!!!!

Thanks a lot for showing !!!!

Jean


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 14, 2012)

The roots just cover on the surface of the rook.
For this areas also have many other orchids species including some Dendrobium species.
In fact this time I'm sick so I can not go deeper to see more but it also have larger multi-growth plants like this (my last time photo):


----------



## chrismende (Sep 14, 2012)

How delightful! Thank you so much for posting these.


----------



## chrismende (Sep 14, 2012)

In these three images is there a telephone wire running down this slope amid the plants?


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 14, 2012)

chrismende said:


> In these three images is there a telephone wire running down this slope amid the plants?



Ha ha ha sorry...no wire in the forest here, that is clamber


----------



## Hakone (Sep 14, 2012)

cxcanh said:


> The roots just cover on the surface of the rook.
> For this areas also have many other orchids species including some Dendrobium species.
> In fact this time I'm sick so I can not go deeper to see more but it also have larger multi-growth plants like this (my last time photo):



Photo Nr.2 on the right is orchid or shortia ?


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 14, 2012)

Looks like a fairy tale. Beautiful.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 14, 2012)

that's amazing. Thank-you!


----------



## Clark (Sep 14, 2012)

That is a sweet honey hole you have there.


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 14, 2012)

@hakone: That is not orchid, one kind of shortia I think, it look like this (the leaf about 3cm round)


----------



## Hakone (Sep 14, 2012)

shortia vietnamensis ?


----------



## GuRu (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for these lovely photos. It's great to see this species in situ.


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 14, 2012)

Hakone said:


> shortia vietnamensis ?



Sorry I don't know anything a bout this plant.


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2012)

I just finished a job near my house in TN. Dripping limestone cliffs just coverd with mosses, ferns,...... but no henryanums


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2012)

Now you know what to plant in TN! oke: 
Mr. Canh, any canhii photos!?


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Now you know what to plant in TN! oke:
> Mr. Canh, any canhii photos!?



Well it grows great in my GH, but I doubt it could handle the below freezing winter temps we still get.

Maybe with global warming I can try it in a decade or two.:wink: But if we keep getting droughts, then we may end up as a desert by the time we loose our freezing winters.


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 14, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Now you know what to plant in TN! oke:
> Mr. Canh, any canhii photos!?



Do you mean just photo or photo in the wild.

For this trip I still have many single photo of Paph henryanum and I don't know shall I post it all here or not (it quite look similar)

Some example:


----------



## Stone (Sep 14, 2012)

Fantasic!! Some look like they're growing in the cracks and some seem to be on the bare rock!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 14, 2012)

cxcanh said:


>



Do you know what the other orchids are that are growing with the henryanum? Looks like a Coelogyne to me.


----------



## abax (Sep 15, 2012)

I wonder if regular driveway gravel might be a good addition to a potting medium for henrys. I'm also wondering how to acquire a thin piece of limestone to
mount one on for experimentation purposes. Might be
interesting. I love the photos. Each one tells a little
story about how henrys grow. Thank you so much.


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2012)

abax said:


> I wonder if regular driveway gravel might be a good addition to a potting medium for henrys. I'm also wondering how to acquire a thin piece of limestone to
> mount one on for experimentation purposes. Might be
> interesting. I love the photos. Each one tells a little
> story about how henrys grow. Thank you so much.



I'm using regular driveway gravel in my baskets with henry's and it's working just fine. At this point its about a 75/25 ratio of gravel to moss. If humidity was kept around 75% you could probably go to 100%.

I know a Judge in Atlanta who said he had one mounted on a chunk of limestone.

For living in the Kentucky/Tennessee area I'm surprised you haven't stopped at any road cut or hiked along any creeks to pick up all the limestone you need.


----------



## Stone (Sep 15, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Do you know what the other orchids are that are growing with the henryanum? Looks like a Coelogyne to me.



They look like Pholidota to me but who knows?


----------



## Cochlopetalum (Sep 15, 2012)

cxcanh said:


> @hakone: That is not orchid, one kind of shortia I think, it look like this (the leaf about 3cm round)




Looks like Begonia to me.


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 15, 2012)

Most of the species that grow with Paph henryanum can be Pholidota but I'm not sure and I'm asking some people who might know.


----------



## valenzino (Sep 15, 2012)

cxcanh said:


> Most of the species that grow with Paph henryanum can be Pholidota but I'm not sure and I'm asking some people who might know.



Agree,also in my opinion is Pholidota....probably chinensis....


----------



## eaborne (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful setting!


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 15, 2012)

valenzino said:


> Agree,also in my opinion is Pholidota....probably chinensis....



The flower like this, not chinensis I think


----------



## valenzino (Sep 15, 2012)

Interesting Pholidota...I dont now it...is similar to P.clemensii from Borneo (but its not)...will do further research...


----------



## abax (Sep 16, 2012)

TN Rick, I never hike around here in the summer. We have far too many ticks. I'll wait until it gets a tad cooler
to poke around some areas for limestone. In my particular area, we have sandstone galore, but very little limestone. Most of the limestone formations I know about are in state parks and I think going around with a little hammer might be frowned upon, you think?

For now, my Paphs. seem very happy with Orchiata and K-Lite. I think I will try some gravel when I repot henry. I
don't use any sphag. in my Paph. pots. It stays waaaay too wet too long in my very humid gh.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2012)

cxcanh said:


> Do you mean just photo or photo in the wild.



I meant canhii in situ; but a potted plant would be almost as nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2012)

Beautiful photos, cxcanh! I wish my garden looked like that!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow.............! Seeing these pictures of henryanum growing in the wild only make me more amazed and appreciative of my little potted ones here in Oklahoma!!! Amazing pieces of nature we manage to grow so far from their natural home!


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 16, 2012)

NYEric said:


> I meant canhii in situ; but a potted plant would be almost as nice!




Yes, I have many but I do not took photo myself (I took my friend to the field when it dont have flower then during flower season I'm busy then he can go)


----------



## eggshells (Sep 16, 2012)

Please post more canhii please.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2012)

so nice. I'm so excited by this interesting Paph. Thank you for sharing again.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 17, 2012)

I like it very much as well. But I like all mini paph species.


----------



## GuRu (Sep 17, 2012)

cxcanh said:


> ........(I took my friend to the field when it dont have flower then during flower season I'm busy then he can go)


Very clever ! When I look at this photo I must admit he did his job very well.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 17, 2012)

Canhii is so unique. Not just the flower, but the foliage, also.


----------



## vinhpicohp (Sep 17, 2012)

The beauty of nature is incredible. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 18, 2012)

Once again great pictures, thanks!


----------



## eggshells (Sep 18, 2012)

cxcanh said:


> Yes, I have many but I do not took photo myself (I took my friend to the field when it dont have flower then during flower season I'm busy then he can go)



Dear Mr. Canh, Is that limestone. The one where the plant is growing?


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 18, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Dear Mr. Canh, Is that limestone. The one where the plant is growing?




Yes, that is limestone that Paph growing.

Thank you all for your comment.


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 20, 2012)

Too see more photo of orchids in the wild, you can see here:

http://www.rv-orchidworks.com/orchi...y-forest-trips-see-orchids-95.html#post329923


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## toddybear (Sep 23, 2012)

So rare to see images taken in the wild...thanks!


----------



## Paphiolive (Sep 25, 2012)

Superbe- beautiful.
It must be exciting to discovery this area.
You are lucky


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 26, 2012)

Great Pictures!! Thanks for posting!!

Robert


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow Canh, 100 pages of insitu photos over at Orchidworks, impressive!


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments. Still have more photo from my last trip but I still can't find spare time to post it yet.


----------



## PaphMummy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank's for sharing these wonderful photos!


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 1, 2016)

Just look at summary information and it show some of my threads have many views (just for fun only)


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 27, 2016)

My god, I check at data and can not imagine that I did not make photo of this species blooming in their habitat for 3 years already.
It blooming now but I can't find time to go there to make photo.
Some species blooming now like helenna, henry, cocci...


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 27, 2016)

Go, go ,go!!!!!


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 2, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> Go, go ,go!!!!!




I just made it, photos will come soon.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 7, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Wow Canh, 100 pages of insitu photos over at Orchidworks, impressive!



Thank you, If I have time to share all photo of all recently trips, it should be another 100 pages I think (around 12 trips per year in average and each one around 100 photos)


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2016)

I think you should make a book of all your _in situ_ photos, Canh. Seriously.


----------



## cxcanh (Oct 9, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> I think you should make a book of all your _in situ_ photos, Canh. Seriously.



It's coming SliperFan, thank you.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2016)

cxcanh said:


> It's coming SliperFan, thank you.



Great! Please keep us informed.


----------

